

UTF-8: Bits, Bytes, and Benefits - AndreyKarpov
http://research.swtch.com/utf8

======
bediger4000
Interesting article. It seems to me that the follow-on questino is: Why would
_anyone_ choose UCS-2 encoding? None of the advantages of UTF-8, and a lot of
extra disadvantages, not even including own-goal type of things like "Byte
Order Marks".

